# RR: 140. Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92



## Trout

*1.	C. Kleiber (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1976)










2.	Toscanini (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1936)










3.	Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1943)










4.	Monteux (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1961)










5.	Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1955)










6.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1962)










7.	Cantelli (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1956)










8.	Klemperer (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1955)










9.	Gardiner (cond.), Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique	(1992)










10.	Harnoncourt (cond.), Chamber Orchestra of Europe	(1990)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	C. Kleiber (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1976)
2.	Toscanini (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1936)
3.	Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1943)
4.	Monteux (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1961)
5.	Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1955)
6.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1962)
7.	Cantelli (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1956)
8.	Klemperer (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1955)
9.	Gardiner (cond.), Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique	(1992)
10.	Harnoncourt (cond.), Chamber Orchestra of Europe	(1990)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------



## Blancrocher

Szell has always struck me as one of this work's great interpreters--the highlight of his cycle for me. Worth hearing if you don't know it.


----------



## Trout

Thank you, again. I hadn't heard Szell until now in this symphony (I own a partial Beethoven cycle of his: 1, 2, 5, and 6). The performance is brilliant, another great example of Szell and the Clevelanders in their prime. It barely misses the top 10, placing in 12th, while 11th is the, perhaps surprising, Casals performance with the Marlboro Festival Orchestra.


----------



## Blancrocher

Interesting--repaying my Szell mention with a performance I don't know. I'll give it a try!


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have the Monteux set. Monteux is wonderful and has a good pace on the faster side but not outrageously fast like Zinman.


----------

